# Possible rooster turned hen???



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Right now I call him my hentard he is suppose to be culled tomorrow along with my other 3 young cockerels, however he seems to be going hentard on me. Is it because I have all 4 boys together???

His waddle has stopped growing, his comb has stopped growing and he isn't trying to crow instead he is making clucking noises. However he has got a rooster tail??? His 2 brothers the same age as him, are normal wonderful roosters but not him. Will he ever lay eggs if he went hentard?? Or just be a dude that thinks he is a hen??


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think it's possible for a male rooster to turn into a female hen. Growth and development slows down a lot in the winter months, even if your climate maintains decent temps throughout. When there are multiple roosters present only those that are the top of the pecking order will crow. If the others start doing it, the bigger boys may see it as a sign that the younger one is trying to assert himself and they won't let that behavior continue. It's likely he's adopting a more submissive role to prevent getting his butt whooped every day. 

I don't understand the term "hentard." Is this an actual word referring to a sex trait? I couldn't find the definition.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Perhaps he is not really a he at all??? Chickens, same as humans, can be born with both sets of sex traits with one set just showing more predominately.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> I don't think it's possible for a male rooster to turn into a female hen. Growth and development slows down a lot in the winter months, even if your climate maintains decent temps throughout. When there are multiple roosters present only those that are the top of the pecking order will crow. If the others start doing it, the bigger boys may see it as a sign that the younger one is trying to assert himself and they won't let that behavior continue. It's likely he's adopting a more submissive role to prevent getting his butt whooped every day.
> 
> I don't understand the term "hentard." Is this an actual word referring to a sex trait? I couldn't find the definition.


Its a word that my kids made up for him. He also is the one doing the butt whooping. He is at the top of the pecking order in that little coop. His 2 brothers have a full comb, and a full waddle, and he is older then they are by 4 days. Which makes me wonder what is going on.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Perhaps he is not really a he at all??? Chickens, same as humans, can be born with both sets of sex traits with one set just showing more predominately.


This could be. I know I personally can not figure it out. His brothers all have developed a full comb and waddle, but he hasn't. Therefore I figured maybe he was turning hen? I know they say hens can change sex. I was wondering if roosters can. He makes clucking noises, rather then normal rooster noises. Even young roosters make guttural noises, and he isn't even doing that. However when it comes to the pecking order, he seems to be the boss in that holding area.


----------

